# multicast not working

## zirtik

Hi folks,

I am unable to listen a multicast port with my gentoo. It is freshly installed with a custom kernel and as far as I know I didn't take out anything from the kernel related to networking, but I might be wrong. I also have an ubuntu machine which has no problem seeing the data on the same multicast port. Does anyone have any insights on this?

Thanks,

Here is how my ifconfig looks like

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 10:ba:24:56:0c:ac  

          inet addr:166.2.122.3  Bcast:166.2.122.9  Mask:255.255.255.240

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:38857 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:6472930 (6.1 MiB)  TX bytes:1587798 (1.5 MiB)

          Interrupt:24 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:837 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:837 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:16518 (16.1 KiB)  TX bytes:16518 (16.1 KiB)
```

- sony

----------

## RazielFMX

What is the ifconfig from your Ubuntu machine?  Do they share the same broadcast address?

----------

## tallgirl

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> What is the ifconfig from your Ubuntu machine?  Do they share the same broadcast address?

 

They better not since the posted broadcast address is wrong ...

----------

